# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  What's with the frizz??

## Gallagher97

Hello all,

I've been growing out my hair for 2-3 months now and all is going well. 
One thing I've noticed, however, is that the crown area of my head is dominated by short, frizzy, crimped-like hairs. It's very contrasting to my otherwise soft head of hair.  Question is: what's with the frizz?
I suffered a tad of stress-related (I think) hair loss at the crown around 9-10 months ago but it has more or less cleared itself up. Could the frizz be perhaps new hairs sprouting? 
Responses would be greatly appreciated, thank you

----------

